# Boat motor title



## Gumby (Jun 1, 2010)

I recently got a boat motor and trailer the motor doesnt't have a title but boat does. How hard is it going to be to get title in texas? Does it really need one? What year did they start putting titles on boat motors the guy i bought it from said it was prior to titles? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm not in Texas but my 2008 motor doesn't have a title, just the boat and trailer.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jun 1, 2010)

I am in Wisconsin and I have never heard of any outboard motor having a title....


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 1, 2010)

Not in MN either. The trailer is registered in order to be licensed and the same with the boat - they're both vehicles. The motor isn't a vehicle and maybe isn't any different than the motor in your car. Switch the motor and you don't need to do anything.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Gumby said:


> I recently got a boat motor and trailer the motor doesnt't have a title but boat does. How hard is it going to be to get title in texas? Does it really need one? What year did they start putting titles on boat motors the guy i bought it from said it was prior to titles? Thanks for any help!




Hey Gumby,

Yes, in Texas you need a title for your motor.  I live in Texas and sometimes in the past 2 or a bit more decades, motor registration became a requirement. So, you motor may not have been titled by the previous owner. The only way to find out is to request a search by the TPWD to see if the motor is titled. If it has been shown that it is not titled in Texas, then with a bill of sales and proper forms and money you can title your motor. Here are a couple of links to help you out. If has been titled, but the person who sold you the motor is not the titled owner, well it gets complicated.  

https://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/faq/fishboat/boat/registration_and_titles/#faq8 

Hope this helps you out!

cajuncook1


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 1, 2010)

cajuncook1 said:


> Gumby said:
> 
> 
> > I recently got a boat motor and trailer the motor doesnt't have a title but boat does. How hard is it going to be to get title in texas? Does it really need one? What year did they start putting titles on boat motors the guy i bought it from said it was prior to titles? Thanks for any help!
> ...



Do you think they require registration in case the motor gets stolen or is it just another fee/tax?


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 1, 2010)

If it’s a fee/tax I can’t believe we don’t require it in MN.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jun 1, 2010)

> Do you think they require registration in case the motor gets stolen or is it just another fee/tax?



I believe both.

cajuncook1


----------



## Gumby (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the Info Im going to try and apply for the lost title when I go register the Boat. I think its like a 1972 motor Im hoping its never been titled before since there has been no stickers on it that I can tell and would think registration stickers would leave a pretty good mark in the paint and who actully takes them off when they expire you just put knew one over the old one. At least thats what they did on the boat it was a major pain in the ass to remove so I could paint


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 2, 2010)

In WV, you only need boat and trailer, not the motor being registered.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 2, 2010)

Nver heard of title for a motor, just boat (depending on size of motor) and trailer.


----------



## ITGuy (Jun 4, 2010)

I live in IL right next to St. Louis, MO and Illinois doesn't title motors but Missouri does. I just bought a boat, trailer and motor (all with titles) in Missouri. I am registering them in Illinois and I only have to title the boat and trailer. 

:fishing2:


----------

